# google adsense: kann man die anzeigen auch selbst auswählen



## Kurt Cobain (14. Oktober 2006)

Tag tGA

Hab mir grad so überleg, ob man bei google Adsense die Anzeigen auch selbst aussuchen kann?
Normalerweise werden sie ja von google ausgesucht....

Geht das

Ich hab ja kein Plan

greez


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2006)

Nicht direkt !
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, werden Daten wie Thema der Seite, Lokation etc..
angegeben. Mit den Filterdaten sucht AdSense die passenden Werbepartner aus,
die dann erscheinen.

Das ist eigentlich auch der Sinn. Beispiel:
Ich führe ein Forum Schwerpunkt Video, meine Adresse ist Hamburg, also sollten
im Idealfall Videofachkräfte/Läden/Produzenten aus Hamburg erscheinen. 

Lokalisierte/Individualisierte Werbung eben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kurt Cobain (14. Oktober 2006)

aber ich hab gehört, dass man auch Adsense einblenden kann,
wenn man z.B. einen bestimmten Suchbegriff eingibt.

Also dass Adsense zu dem Suchbegriff kommt.

Dann könnte ich doch immer ein spannendes Thema als Suche eingeben,
dann würde ja Adsense zu diesem Thema erscheinen...

oder ?

greez


----------



## HerrSchmidt (14. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt Adsense für Content Seiten und Adsense für Suchergebnisse. Bei letzterem werden natürlich die Sachen eingeblendet, die zur Suchabfrage passen.

Die Contenteinblendungen kannst du in gewissen Maße steuern in dem du den Content deiner Seite anpasst. Dazu gibt es Tags mit denen du irrelevante Sachen für den Adsensebot ausblenden kannst (was allerdings nicht wirklich gut funktioniert). Als letztes kannst du gewissen Seiten auf deine Auschlussliste setzen für die wird dann nicht geworben. Mehr ist aber nicht drin ...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

viele dieser Informationen hätte man auch durch einen kurzen Blick in die Adsense-Hilfe erhalten können.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

